# Full face mask for eye and lung protection



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Hey guys, I had a major mowing the lawn last week . I didn’t bag my clippings, so my corneal transplant went off the deep end , breaking a bunch of blood vessels in the eye .
I wear a mask over my mouth and nose ,as I sneeze for days after cutting if I don’t , but safety glasses do not offer me enough protection from the air born particles coming from the grass . 

Although I didn’t want to spend an exorbitant amount of money on a respirator system, I’m thinking this one from 3M may be the best solution. The replacement filters alone are over $300? 
It does not work for paint vapours, but apparently it’s great for dust .

One other problem I have been having is coughing for days after I’ve cut Mdf. 
I have dust collection on my TS, and wear a 3M mask , but ten minutes later when I remove the mask , there seems to still be airborne particulates from the mdf .
So I’m thinking , although this is expensive, it may pay off in spades. Not sure if there’s a cheaper price in Canada, or a better solution. 
Anyone familiar with this product ?

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B007PB4C38...olid=1ERD0WM4W7HOV&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If dust is hanging around in the air, consider an air filtration unit that has a timer. I have a WEN unit in my shop and another in the garage that I can set to run for 1, 2, 4 or 8 hours. After 2 hours there isn't any dust left in the air, but once in awhile, I let it go for 4 hours. Really helps. 

Didn't know you had a corneal transplant. Which may help explain why you're sensitive to blue spectrum LEDs. I have a Rockler battery powered ventilation mask that is very good for dust, add to that an appropriate eye protection of shield, and it might do the trick.

Pix of both attached: Got the WEN for about $100 U.S., the mask is about $80 from Rockler. Good face mask wouldn't be that much either. Maybe those will do the trick.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> safety glasses do not offer me enough protection from the air born particles coming from the grass .
> 
> Although I didn’t want to spend an exorbitant amount of money on a respirator system, I’m thinking this one from 3M may be the best solution. The replacement filters alone are over $300?
> It does not work for paint vapours, but apparently it’s great for dust .
> ...


I have the lawn mowing part solved. I have a lot of trees, and it takes a lot of work to have a lawn. Stopped mowing in '84, when the first ex walked out. 

I would think goggles would likely work.

Maybe a respirator like Tom recommended to me. Battery powered, runs around $50 USD. Somewhere on Amazon. 3M?

I deal with MDF dust, by not using MDF. Tried it once, won't use it again I have a window in the back of my shop. I keep it open a bit, and a box fan runs constantly. Any floating dust particles always disappear out the front door quite nicely. Best I can come up with.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tom, my eye went off the deep end mowing the grass . I did not get impacted by anything .
It’s happened before,but never this serious .
So I pretty need total protection,so whether I like it or not , I think I have to go further in debt and go with the 3M system .
I was also debating to get one of those air filter systems that you hang also . 



Joat, I can’t wear googles , as they fog up almost immediately


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Rick,

I have 2 PAPR units, both older models. I have the Triton model, which works very well for what I need, and I have the OLD 3M version that my youngest uses for wood turning. (She has asthma and it can be triggered by the dust). The newer helmet looks a lot smaller than hers, and the battery technology is a lot better if it lives up to the advertisement. 

Both were acquired used. The triton I got off of EBAY, the 3M unit at a government surplus auction. My primary goal of using a PAPR was dealing with the summer time humidity, glasses, and a dust mask. I would fog my glasses up so bad I couldn't see, so I wouldn't wear the mask. The PAPR works great for this, I actually will wear it. I really like the blower on the belt, keeps the helmet weight down.

If you don't wear glasses, you might try a full face respirator, they can be had for quite cheap, and are surprisingly comfortable. Just check to see if they have an impact rating if you are going to count on it for primary eye protection.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Halfway option, but a little more cumbersome in my opinion.... 

What the paint guys use https://www.zoro.com/3m-papr-system...PC&gclid=CLuPguaslOICFY2lswodLgwHwg&gclsrc=ds


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kp91 said:


> Rick,
> 
> I have 2 PAPR units, both older models. I have the Triton model, which works very well for what I need, and I have the OLD 3M version that my youngest uses for wood turning. (She has asthma and it can be triggered by the dust). The newer helmet looks a lot smaller than hers, and the battery technology is a lot better if it lives up to the advertisement.
> 
> ...


I have to wear cheaters , so there’s that . I remember seeing a pic a while back with your daughter using a similar looking system , and was hoping you’d chime in .
Seems weird having to walk around my shop like I’m working with the Ebola virus, but I guess it doesn’t always have to be on . 
I get strange enough looks when I’m wearing my 3M mask mowing the lawn . But I sure like not having the allergies later


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Weird looks, or bad lungs........ easy enough choice in my book. I look weird enough without trying anyway.

I have had the luxury of trying a lot of PPE over the years at work, and seen seen some cool, expensive stuff that was supposed to be the end all and beat all. Unfortunately, if the guys won't wear it, it's useless. If you find something that works and that you will use, then you've got something.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The rockler mask blows a little air under my glasses so they don't fog up. It's pretty comfortable on my ample schnoz.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kp91 said:


> Weird looks, or bad lungs........ easy enough choice in my book. I look weird enough without trying anyway.
> 
> I have had the luxury of trying a lot of PPE over the years at work, and seen seen some cool, expensive stuff that was supposed to be the end all and beat all. Unfortunately, if the guys won't wear it, it's useless. If you find something that works and that you will use, then you've got something.


I’m with you . My neighbour says I look like a bug when I cut the lawn . I just like the fact that I never breathed in any grass ,dust or contaminates . I have a few dry spots on my lawn where I need some more seed, and I get quite a dirt storm when I mow over it .
I’d much rather not breath it in,as I think dirt goes in your lungs but so much out . 
I may take the plunge and get the one from 3M ,the 300. It doesn’t do paint,(the 600 does) but I’ll use my mask that’s rated for paint for the few times I use spray bombs . I am going to change my gyms yellow equipment to orange, so I will be spraying for a while when the day comes .
But right now my main concern is my lawn and my shop . Seeing as it has face protection,that’s an added bonus there . Hopefully it’d replaceable.

I’m not seeing a better price than on amazon.ca, which is unusual .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I think this is the same one you posted Doug. The price is much better then the first one I looked at , but wondering about comfort . Maybe a guy will regret not getting the other one later on
https://www.amazon.ca/3M-Face-Mount...GJG57BWJRD3&psc=1&refRID=ZX69R7TDFGJG57BWJRD3


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> The rockler mask blows a little air under my glasses so they don't fog up. It's pretty comfortable on my ample schnoz.



Tom...which Rockler one...? The Power Mask...?

It seems to be unavailable at Rockler or anywhere else for that matter...some places say "discontinued"...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Any fall face respirator needs to be fitted to you or you need to be where you have different sizes available to try. I’m currently back at my seasonal fertilizer job which includes delivering anhydrous ammonia to farmers. The respirators have to fit without leaking or they are nearly useless. These aren’t positive pressure type and positive pressure ones will work better but it’s still safer if they don’t leak and all the exhaust air goes out the exhaust valve. I wear a large in MSA brand. You might be okay with just a proper fitting full face respirator with OV (organic vapour) canisters on it or you may need something with hepa rated filtration depending on your sensitivity to the allergens and their size range (likely very small). The finer the filtration, the more expensive they are and the more often they need to be replaced especially if there is no pre-filtration. Ideally pre-filtration would be washable to keep costs down. If you are cutting mdf in the shop I wouldn’t remove the mask or hood until you walk out and finish brushing yourself off.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Tom, my eye went off the deep end mowing the grass . I did not get impacted by anything .
> It’s happened before,but never this serious .
> So I pretty need total protection,so whether I like it or not , I think I have to go further in debt and go with the 3M system .
> I was also debating to get one of those air filter systems that you hang also .
> ...


i think a squirrel cage fan from an old furnace like this moves a bunch more air than the air cleaners you hang up. my A/C guy will hook me up with one and wire it for different speeds when im ready. for now im using three 20" box fans with merv 13 filters. have one pointed in different directions to circulate best.works great low cost


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

twmv86 said:


> i think a squirrel cage fan from an old furnace like this moves a bunch more air than the air cleaners you hang up. my A/C guy will hook me up with one and wire it for different speeds when im ready. for now im using three 20" box fans with merv 13 filters. have one pointed in different directions to circulate best.works great low cost
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzpn09OIyqw


That’s one hell of an idea . The only bad thing would be using real estate , but I’m sure I could make it work . The nice part is cheap filters


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Any fall face respirator needs to be fitted to you or you need to be where you have different sizes available to try. I’m currently back at my seasonal fertilizer job which includes delivering anhydrous ammonia to farmers. The respirators have to fit without leaking or they are nearly useless. These aren’t positive pressure type and positive pressure ones will work better but it’s still safer if they don’t leak and all the exhaust air goes out the exhaust valve. I wear a large in MSA brand. You might be okay with just a proper fitting full face respirator with OV (organic vapour) canisters on it or you may need something with hepa rated filtration depending on your sensitivity to the allergens and their size range (likely very small). The finer the filtration, the more expensive they are and the more often they need to be replaced especially if there is no pre-filtration. Ideally pre-filtration would be washable to keep costs down. If you are cutting mdf in the shop I wouldn’t remove the mask or hood until you walk out and finish brushing yourself off.


I have a pretty fat head , so fitting is a concern . I am actually disappointed with my new Apple XS phone with facial recognition. My co-worker held a basket ball up to it , and it unlocked


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Rick, I have had a British - made Racal positive pressure face shield for a long time (more than 20 years). Polycarbonate face shield (theoretically replaceable when scratched), has a rechargeable battery pack in the headband itself, replaceable filter also in the headband, came with a little air manometer which showed when the filter was losing efficiency, needed changing. I bought it after reading a recommendation by Richard Raffan, the New Zealand turning maestro. I am not sure if the company still exists - the product may have outlasted them.
Works great for turning, but I cannot use over-the-ear noise protectors (3M) with it, and I find the in-ear types do not stay in my ears. As I get older and deafer, I find my self more intolerant of loud noises, especially tools in a confined space. Turning is just bearable, provided there is no chatter on a spindle.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Biagio said:


> Rick, I have had a British - made Racal positive pressure face shield for a long time (more than 20 years). Polycarbonate face shield (theoretically replaceable when scratched), has a rechargeable battery pack in the headband itself, replaceable filter also in the headband, came with a little air manometer which showed when the filter was losing efficiency, needed changing. I bought it after reading a recommendation by Richard Raffan, the New Zealand turning maestro. I am not sure if the company still exists - the product may have outlasted them.
> Works great for turning, but I cannot use over-the-ear noise protectors (3M) with it, and I find the in-ear types do not stay in my ears. As I get older and deafer, I find my self more intolerant of loud noises, especially tools in a confined space. Turning is just bearable, provided there is no chatter on a spindle.


I’m hoping the face shield is replaceable with the 3M system . Hate to buy the entire head gear if it gets scratched.
So far all I’ve seen is a replaceable filter . A super expensive one .I wish they just had the same round cartridges they use on their other masks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I’m hoping the face shield is replaceable with the 3M system . Hate to buy the entire head gear if it gets scratched.
> So far all I’ve seen is a replaceable filter . A super expensive one .I wish they just had the same round cartridges they use on their other masks


https://www.amazon.com/3M-Faceshiel...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00SCHRVFK

These little guys go on the front. They take a beating then you peel them off and put a new one on. Were in use WAAAAAY before someone started doing the same thing on smart phones...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

twmv86 said:


> i think a squirrel cage fan from an old furnace like this moves a bunch more air than the air cleaners you hang up...


I just read a review in one of the woodworking mags and a box fan with 20" filter is nearly as effective as many. Even better than some in some ways.

Tim, yours with the multiple filters would probably be the top tool! Good idea using it as a tool stand, that way you're not using too much space.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

@RainMan 2.0

besides the shop use of box fan/filter check this out. i mean a guy in a lab coat? it has to be true.
we have horrible allergy periods here in oklahoma. i might get a couple of these for the house to use in allergy season


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm wondering if the powered respirator mask that Tom discussed and a pair of over the glasses ski goggles might be effective. They usually have a closed cell foam that seals pretty good around the face and some ventilation which keeps them from fogging. If you have goggles that are pretty effective but for the fogging, there are some suggestions for controlling fogging on a website found at https://dualsportalchemy.com/tip-keeping-your-goggles-fog-free. If you get a pair of over the goggle classes, they would allow you to use anything from your cheaters to regular glasses. I hope this can help give you some relief.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ScottyDBQ said:


> I'm wondering if the powered respirator mask that Tom discussed and a pair of over the glasses ski goggles might be effective. They usually have a closed cell foam that seals pretty good around the face and some ventilation which keeps them from fogging. If you have goggles that are pretty effective but for the fogging, there are some suggestions for controlling fogging on a website found at https://dualsportalchemy.com/tip-keeping-your-goggles-fog-free. If you get a pair of over the goggle classes, they would allow you to use anything from your cheaters to regular glasses. I hope this can help give you some relief.


I’ve never been able to wear googles, as no matter how good they are they always fog up .
I have an unusual body chemistry. In a vehicle I can ice up a window beside me ,where as the other person doesn’t even have fog on his side . I usually spend a lot of time scraping my window so we have visibility. 
It’s a strange phenomenon lol


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

body chemistry or just a lot of hot air? :surprise:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Go BIG or Go Home*



RainMan 2.0 said:


> I have a pretty fat head , so fitting is a concern . I am actually disappointed with my new Apple XS phone with facial recognition. My co-worker held a basket ball up to it , and it unlocked


Just sayin', Rick...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

twmv86 said:


> body chemistry or just a lot of hot air? :surprise:


It’s cold air though apparently. Makes no sense ?


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

twmv86 said:


> @RainMan 2.0
> 
> besides the shop use of box fan/filter check this out. i mean a guy in a lab coat? it has to be true.
> we have horrible allergy periods here in oklahoma. i might get a couple of these for the house to use in allergy season
> ...


i dont know why i didnt see it before but this guy puts the filter in front of the fan, i guess for testing. every other time i have seen this setup its with the filter is strapped to the back of the fan. i didnt want anyone to see lab coat guy and think thats how its used.
also i may get some lower merv filters. theres seems to be a big difference in airflow with the merv 13. im gonna get a cheapo filter and one rated more in the middle and see where the sweet spot is. if its not moving a bunch of air its not going to work well


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you put the filter in front, you're allowing particulates to cake up on the fan blades and in the motor housing, as the contaminated air is drawn through. 
The filter in front method would be fine if only clean air was being drawn through. Pushing filtered fresh air into a spray booth for instance.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

i called filterbuy.com and they said a merv 13 is more for hospitals and commercial systems and will restrict the air flow the way im using it. they suggested that a merv 11 wont effect it at all and still do a great job on a dusty shop. so that would be the better choice on a box fan set up. i got these from amazon cheaper than the ones from filterbuy

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CR9K2HW/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

twmv86 said:


> i called filterbuy.com and they said a merv 13 is more for hospitals and commercial systems and will restrict the air flow the way im using it. they suggested that a merv 11 wont effect it at all and still do a great job on a dusty shop. so that would be the better choice on a box fan set up.


I wonder what merv is comparable to a hepa filter ?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I wonder what merv is comparable to a hepa filter ?


Merv 17 is comparable to HEPA


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kp91 said:


> Merv 17 is comparable to HEPA


Could hardly imagine the restriction. But it would sure be a bonus Kung health wise .

Priced out the 3M 300 at our Air Liquide dealer , and they were around $2500 . I believe it was 2150 at Amazon.ca ,so obviously I’d order from there.
Although I’d like it very much , it’s a lot of money to spend right now . Maybe if I get a job with the contractors after I’m unemployed mid August.

I really want a cncrouterparts pro 4x4 also , well in the worse way actually, but I’m really not thinking I’d ever recover the 20K investment. I really need a cool toy to play with though


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2014)

RainMan 2.0

Looking at your experience and the recommendations of our router forum buddies, I’d say you are or will be sitting pretty good with regard to wearable apparatus others recommend. What concerns me is what happens when you are still in your shop and not wearing your apparatus– especially since you are experiencing allergies. If you do a little digging, you can find others that are in your shoes and have some excellent experience and recommendations for the shop itself.

In a nutshell, wood dust comes in two unhealthy forms:
•	the stuff you can see, and 
•	the stuff you can’t (which is actually worse). 
IF your shop is relatively small and lucky enough, you might be able to beat both forms of dust with a HEPA shop vac, and cross-ventilation via an fan in an open window, a fan, and an opposite open door. If that’s not enough, you’ll need to find more mechanical approach to get both “stuffs” out of your shop. 

Should you opt for a system involving filtration, each form of wood dust should be considered separately. 
If you only use a coarse filter system, it will remove the stuff that you see floating in the air, but the smallest particles pass right through it. Worse yet, these original particles are joined by the next batch as you work, so the air quality deteriorates and you can’t even see it.
If you only use a filter system fine enough to capture the “no-see-ums”, they tend to clog, causing MUCH MAINTENANCE or system failure. At least you can see the failure, but cleaning up a whole shop can really cut into your work time and long-term health.

Personally, I really like twmv86’s ideas of using multiple box fans, but I might try varying the MERV ratings between 13 and 17 to capture a larger span of particle sizes. Further, I have a friend with an updraft furnace fan like twmv86 also described. His uses a hospital-grade HEPA filter and it all rests on a heavy metal cart. His works great because he also uses a dust cyclone AND filter setup. I’m so impressed that I’m working on one for my shop now! Bill Pentz has a cool design that uses a tall filter resting vertically on the floor with a vortex fan atop to pull and direct filtered air around the shop. Way Cool.

Lastly, PROPERLY SIZED dual filtration systems can work together, but you’ll likely need a particle counter to assure it’s working initially and then as a check periodically. These units can feel a bit pricey, but some woodworking and CNC groups buy a unit together that can be shared with its members.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great points Ron. Thank you for the all the ideas guys


----------



## Areasa (Jan 5, 2021)

I understand you. I have a similar experience when I work in the garden without a mask. If I go to work on flowers or grass, then I can sneeze for a few days.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Tried to find the powered mask I have, but no one seems to be selling it now. Glad I bought extra filters.

If you use the box fans, tape the filter onto the intake side so the air gets pulled through. Hang it upside down from the ceiling so you can reach the switch. Remember to turn it off because it will run up your electric bill if you forget. Most box fans really don't move much air.


----------



## greenhouse777 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hey, guys. I buy protective masks at a garden store and usually wear ski goggles over my eyes. This set protects me from small grass flying in all directions. Recently, I had to change the model for mowing the lawn, because my lawn mower was no longer good for anything. I was advised the best wireless weed eater. This trimmer is very fast, now I can do it in 40 minutes. This tool equally strong for trimming and edging work. And I do not have time to get tired when working with it, as it is quite light. I wish I had changed the model earlier, because with the old lawnmower, it took me 2 hours to mow the lawn.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @greenhouse777


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

greenhouse777 said:


> I usually buy protective masks at the shop where I buy gardening tools. And I wear ski goggles over my eyes. This is the outfit I'm wearing when I mow the lawn.


Welcome to the forum . Don’t be a stranger and post a thread in the Introduction thread and tell us a little about yourself


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Hey guys, I had a major mowing the lawn last week . I didn’t bag my clippings, so my corneal transplant went off the deep end , breaking a bunch of blood vessels in the eye .
> I wear a mask over my mouth and nose ,as I sneeze for days after cutting if I don’t , but safety glasses do not offer me enough protection from the air born particles coming from the grass .
> 
> Although I didn’t want to spend an exorbitant amount of money on a respirator system, I’m thinking this one from 3M may be the best solution. The replacement filters alone are over $300?
> ...


I use JSP PowerCap. Light weight. Full face seal. Replacement filters reasonably priced. Long battery use. No fogging of glasses.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

The powered mask Tom likes was sold by Grizzly last year, but I don't see it there now. Nice mask though.


----------



## SharkBoy (Jun 25, 2021)

Great mask. Couldn't find anything similar on the market. I mow weed without any protection because it's usually not that high. But this year the weed's high increased significantly and almost destroyed my beautiful lawn. Honestly, I'm not in the best shape to spend hours with weed eater, so it's usually my brother's work. Btw, I read a detailed review about weed pullers at https://www.growgardener.com/best-weed-puller/ and wanna get additional tools. It seems that sometimes you need a handy weed puller and not weed eater. Still, I wanna get this mask because face protection is essential with high weed.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @SharkBoy


----------



## Jared355 (3 mo ago)

A guy in my neighborhood uses a full face shield that you would use for grinding and that’s probably the best I’ve seen. I would love to see some other options


----------

